# Tecumseh HMSK80 155606V shaft size?



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

I am wondering witch shaft size my HMSK80 has? is there different sizes on this engines ? It think it`s time for repower...!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

1 inch would be my guess.


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

i hope so...
It would be easy to repower if shaft size is 1" and not 3/4".


----------



## ttles714 (Jan 2, 2011)

*shaft no big deal*

you could always use a shaft adapter.... wwgrainger... mcmaster carr...donnyboy73


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

I got one made localy and it works wonder. Found a private machine shop around here and pretty much just charged me for the metal. 3/4 inch shaft on new engine and 1 inch bore on pulley.


----------

